
The model that may be making US, UK rethink coronavirus control - mappu
https://arstechnica.com/science/2020/03/new-model-examines-impact-of-different-methods-of-coronavirus-control/
======
samizdis
I like reading articles such as this, explained as it is in a layman's terms,
and calmly. A quiet but authoritative voice. Kudos to the writer. I liked,
also, the Dutch announcement, clearly and rationally made, as discussed here
on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22604204](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22604204)

